# help -- need Auri method supplies



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought an Auri kit for my daughter's ears on Ebay (this is like a retainer to gradually increase the fold of the upper ear -- standard of care in the US is surgery for prominent ears -- but it can be done without surgery or pain).

I did not get enough supplies for the metal clips (foam pads and ahesives) in the kit and will need about another six months worth. The company in Denmark won't respond to e-mails for some reason. I'd like to call Denmark as a last resort, I'd need to figure out a long distance dial around.

Does anyone have any supplies left over to sell?

http://www.auriclinic.com/ is the product if anyone is interested.


----------

